# Chart Replacement Required For "NYSE Dow Jones finished today at:"



## bigdog (17 March 2017)

CHART REPLACEMENT REQUIRED FOR "NYSE Dow Jones finished today at:"

I have been using Yahoo Charts for my daily posting that compares Dow Jones, Nasdaq, S&P500 and the AORDS as per below.  On Saturdays I post five charts that cover day, week 1, monthly quarterly and year.

*Yahoo has now changed the chart format which I can not download as a file
*

==============================================================

*The replacement Yahoo chart is now in link below which I can no longer download as a file

But, I can print screen and paste to MS Paint and produce daily chart*








https://au.finance.yahoo.com/chart/^DJI#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

*I am looking for replacement site to download charts as files per below examples*

*PRIOR YAHOO CHARTS THAT I HAVE DOWNLOADED AND POSTED*


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 March 2017)

http://getgreenshot.org/

Left click-drag to capture only what you want, save to desktop and drag to ASF window.  3 steps, but pretty quick.

[edit]   In fact, left click-drag to capture, copy to clipboard, paste to ASF window.  Total time = 5 sec.


----------



## dutchie (17 March 2017)

Try        investing.com


----------

